# DEB HAS BIANCA!!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

As a follow up to this thread - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=39742&hl=

Deb asked me to post that she has Bianca, she is taking her to be shaved because she was quite matted. But, she said she is a little love bug who is fitting right in. She loves to give kisses!

YAY DEB!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

UPDATE--Deb just called. Bianca is getting the spa treatment at the groomers, including a massage. Poor little angel stunk to high heaven, and now Deb stinks because she was holding her - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: . 
She said she will update later with a picture.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great news!!! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb is an absolute Angel :heart:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay! Fantastic news!!! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY - wondeful news :chili: Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow Deb, you NEVER cease to amaze me! You truly are an ANGEL! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!! I had called Deb with the alternate numbers and shelter addresses and there was no answer and I just 'had a feeling' that maybe she was on her way to get Bianca!! 
Deb, May God bless you a thousand times over!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank God. Deb you are good to the bone. God bless you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

deb you are such an inspirational angel! :heart:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a special place in heaven for people like you, Deb!

Can't wait to see pics of Bianca all cleaned up and out of that shelter!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I'm sending you a big hug and puppy kisses from the girls!!! You definitely rock! :rochard: 

We will, of course, be waiting for pictures! 

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... another great job Deb!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful, I am so glad Bianca is safe and loved.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How wonderful! {{{Deb and Bianca}}} :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Deb, Gracie and I love you and what you do for all the fuzzbutts. :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deb,
You are an angel Thank you for all you do
Cindy


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Oh my, I must be missing all kinds of things! :shocked: 

The link to the thread doesn't work for me.. Could some-one give it agian please!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaa, can't wait for pictures!!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Deb, you truly are an angel sent from God. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news! Rescue angel Deb did it again! :cheer:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

:brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:  :embarrassed: 

It must be the time over here: (1:00 a.m.) 

I've found the previous thread! Just beneath this one... :duh oh: 

Is going to catch up....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Nov 8 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666699


> Oh my, I must be missing all kinds of things! :shocked:
> 
> The link to the thread doesn't work for me.. Could some-one give it agian please![/B]





http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=39742&hl


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We must have been posting the same time LOL ... see you found it.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Woo Hoo! That's stinkin' great news!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh wow!! Wonderful news. Deb, as usual you've come through for another precious baby. Thank you so much for all you do! You must have the biggest heart.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...Deb....are you home yet?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

deb is such a wonderful person. :tender: she should be celebrated! arty: she's done so very much for these little guys. :yes: 
i'm so proud do call her my friend. :hugging:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

... and a miracle worker for being able to get a same-day groomer appointment! :biggrin: 

I can't wait to see the result. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhh WOW!!!! This is the greatest news ever!!!!!! 

The power of SM amazes me... by having this forum we are able to make good things happen!!! 

AND having amazing members like our wonderful Deb shows us all what can be done to help our beloved Malts. 

Deb, you are awesome!!!!!!!!!! :tender: :you rock: 

:Sunny Smile: :dancing banana: :happy dance: :dancing banana: :happy dance: :dancing banana: :happy dance: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 8 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666734


> ...Deb....are you home yet?[/B]


yeah deb... is she home yet? is she home yet???


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: Yay!!! Awesome news!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:ThankYou: :you rock: :ThankYou: :you rock: :ThankYou: :you rock: :ThankYou: :you rock: :ThankYou: :you rock: 

Deb, you never cease to amaze me - I'm SOOOO happy for Bianca!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666629


> ...and now Deb stinks because she was holding her[/B]



Should I... or shouldn't I, that is the question...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 8 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666795


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666629





> ...and now Deb stinks because she was holding her[/B]



Should I... or shouldn't I, that is the question...  

[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Deb told me that while she was waiting for Bianca to get groomed, she stopped for a bite to eat (and a drink - go figure). She went into the restroom and washed her hands and arms, and she still smelled! Seems poor Bianca's paws were caked in sh*t.

Deb - are you home yet???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666798


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 8 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666795





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666629





> ...and now Deb stinks because she was holding her[/B]



Should I... or shouldn't I, that is the question...  

[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Deb told me that while she was waiting for Bianca to get groomed, she stopped for a bite to eat (and a drink - go figure). She went into the restroom and washed her hands and arms, and she still smelled! Seems poor Bianca's paws were caked in sh*t.

Deb - are you home yet???
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb... are you there yet???  


Did she have any of the back story Linda?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 8 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666800


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666798





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 8 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666795





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666629





> ...and now Deb stinks because she was holding her[/B]



Should I... or shouldn't I, that is the question...  

[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Deb told me that while she was waiting for Bianca to get groomed, she stopped for a bite to eat (and a drink - go figure). She went into the restroom and washed her hands and arms, and she still smelled! Seems poor Bianca's paws were caked in sh*t.

Deb - are you home yet???
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb... are you there yet???  


Did she have any of the back story Linda?
[/B][/QUOTE]

The only information she has is that Bianca was owner surrendered. Some owner - I'd like to have 5 minutes with him/her and a baseball bat.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Deb so very much! How awesome is this! I appreciate everyone help so very much, what a very special group of folks you all are! :thumbsup: :w00t: :aktion033: :ThankYou: :yahoo: :dothewave: :clap: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :happy dance: :Sunny Smile: :two thumbs up: 
okay so I went a little overboard<<<<<<<GRIN>>>>>>>!!!!

I am so looking forward to hear all about Bianca, and see what she looks like cleaned up! I just know she is going to be beautiful!

Debi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW!!!! congrats Bianca and SCMR, and thank you Deb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a heart warming story, a life saving story, thank you Deb, you are an Angel to Malts, thank you to everyone involved in helping this rescue

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is such wonderful news!!!! :chili: 

Deb you have such a wonderful heart. Thank you for being there for those fluffs.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Great News! Deb :you rock: !! :cheer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! What a precious soul she is. So yep, she was groomed, and making herself right at home. :wub: 

As I told Linda, she stunk to high heaven. Holy Cow, it was Baaaaad. Her hair was so matted, with 
sh*t, including her paw pads. They were the worst. Between the pads were packed with poop.

Our precious Bianca is, now smelling like a rose. I, on the other hand, smell like crap ~ lol

No fleas, which is awesome. She seems healthy, other than being filthy, left outside, and owner surrendered.

Lulu is is hangin' with me, while Miss Bianca checks out her surroundings. 

I was told Monday, by 11 AM, she would be euthanized. 

Here's a few quick pics, before I take a shower, and burn my clothing. It WAS that bad.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

God Bless her. She is sooooo comfy.

So is Miss Lulu. She's stuck by my side, and not going anywhere soon. :wub: 

And yep, I still stink ~ LOL 

EDIT: Nevermind, I was able to delete the pic, and delete my first two sentences ~ LMAO

Sorry, I had posted a wrong pic. :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh, she looks soooooo at home and comfy!! WOW!!!! What a difference a Deb (and a day) makes! 









[attachment=43409:bianca.jpg]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She looks precious! :wub:

Skin looks good, not too skinny, all else well? What a sad and strange thing that she was taken to the shelter like that. Maybe she belonged to an elderly person who was no longer able to take care of her. That's what I like to think about older dogs, to give the humans some benefit of the doubt. 

Anyway, how great that you were able to get her at nearly the last minute! :biggrin:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Deb, you are amazing! Bianca looks amazing! Too bad I couldnt help out with the transport this time, but you have my number and please give me a call in the future if you need any help!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb! How beautiful she looks! I can't help but have tears for this dear little girl... some because her owner could even let her get into that condition.. then to take her to a kill shelter!!! UUUGGGH! but I guess the most of them are because she now has been given a chance at 'the good-life'! 
She HAS to feel sooooooooo much better! ... and she sure looks like she feels at home and very contented!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is perfection, Deb. :cloud9: I'm so glad you were able to get her. :amen: What a difference the spa day made, right? 
Now, are you going to have a clothes burning party? :yield: :wavetowel2:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Deb....she looks amazing after her bath and grooming! I hope by now you're in the shower! :yes:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bianca is very lucky to be in your home. She probably thinks she is in heaven!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that there are Angels like you around. I'm so glad that you were able to get Bianca, now she will never know a day when she isn't loved. :heart: She looks like a little sweetheart. :tender: God Bless You!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for all you do for these poor dogs, Deb! SM's very own St. Maltese. She looks so cute and clean now too.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad that you were able to save her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, check out little Bianca with my friend ~ LOL

She is definately comfy, cozy, and making herself at home.

Look at her:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a transformation! Deb, you are an amazing person! Just look at how snuggly she looks...and it looks like she has a nice silky coat.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2008, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666853


> Well, check out little Bianca with my friend ~ LOL
> 
> She is definately comfy, cozy, and making herself at home.
> 
> Look at her:[/B]



That doesn't look like Raul. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (You remember, like Raul McCartney?)
(Oh, I'm dyin' here - lmfao)


Deb, she is adorable and looks like she fits right in. Have you gotten a bigger bed, yet? Maybe just get a single bed and put it next to yours. Then you'd have a place to sleep.  She looks very comfy. Has she met LBB yet? What does he think of her new 'do?

BTW - I LOVE the bow!! She deserves a special bow.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Seeing those pictures and how good she looks now, and knowing how close that baby was to being put down, it just brings tears to my eyes. I know you've been told that you're an angel Deb, but truly you're a guardian angel for Maltese babies. Thank you so very much.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful.... :wub: ......and so much at home too! :tender: 

:bysmilie: My heart is breaking though about her past. She is going to be in heaven with you and the other fluffs. Thank you for being you, Deb. :hugging:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Nov 8 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666868


> Seeing those pictures and how good she looks now, and knowing how close that baby was to being put down, it just brings tears to my eyes. I know you've been told that you're an angel Deb, but truly you're a guardian angel for Maltese babies. Thank you so very much.[/B]


And thank YOU for taking the time to post about her! What a great team SM is... !!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666866


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2008, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666853





> Well, check out little Bianca with my friend ~ LOL
> 
> She is definately comfy, cozy, and making herself at home.
> 
> Look at her:[/B]



That doesn't look like Raul. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (You remember, like Raul McCartney?)
(Oh, I'm dyin' here - lmfao)


Deb, she is adorable and looks like she fits right in. Have you gotten a bigger bed, yet? Maybe just get a single bed and put it next to yours. Then you'd have a place to sleep.  She looks very comfy. Has she met LBB yet? What does he think of her new 'do?

BTW - I LOVE the bow!! She deserves a special bow.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LBB hasn't met her yet. God help us ALL ~ LOL


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow! What a transformation! She probably forgot what is was like to be clean again! Poor baby! Thanks Deb for saving her!!! You are so awesome!! :dothewave:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb, Bianca :wub: looks amazing! How could LBB and your other babies not love her? You're the best!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't get over how happy she looks ! and looks fantastic for 14 years old! Does she have any health issues that you know of?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

You are AMAZING :wub: :wub: and Bianca is beautiful :cheer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, Just let me get lazy about reading these post and something exciting happens!!!! Deb, I need to be rescued!!! Can I come and get spa treatment and a cozy bed and someone to pamper me???? I hope Bianca realizes that she is one lucky baby!!!

You are the BEST person and have the BIGGEST heart of anyone I know!!!! She is just darling and LBB will love her so much!!! 

I hope you did get that shower!!!! 

You never cease to AMAZE me!!!! Sending all my love to California to you and all the babies~~~~ :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a precious soul she is. :wub2: I'm so glad you rescued her! :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a difference! She looks so much better, she's got to feel like she's just died and gone to heaven!

Deb, there just aren't words enough. You're the best!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: what a DOLL she is! she looks JUST like buttercup and i want to keep her! i want my very own geriatric ward here at Playa del Pug!!! 

she doesnt look a DAY over THREE. she looks amazing and i LOVE that bow!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

give her a kiss from me and i'll give you a pass on the buttsniff from buttercup~~~ poor girl has had enough "smelly butt" issues 


ann marie and the "if i cake myself in poo, can i go live with auntie deb, too?" buttercup


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 9 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666884


> I can't get over how happy she looks ! and looks fantastic for 14 years old! Does she have any health issues that you know of?[/B]



I couldn't agree more! When I saw those pics, I just thought to myself, look at that little girl with that great big smile on her face!! :wub: She knows she is safe now :wub: 

Deb, I know you have so much going on right now, so this new litlte addition is really going MORE than the extra mile! YOU ARE THE BESTEST!! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bianca is gorgeous!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Deb, You are AMAZING!! You do so much for these little fluffs! Bianca looks soooo much better and very happy now  Thanks for just being you Deb


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Deb, you did it again! You've changed the lives of so many dogs. That's heartbreaking that someone would turn her in after all those years. The condition she was in it was lucky for her that they did and you came to her rescue. She must be lovin' it to be clean, matt free and in a loving home. Way to go again!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

What can I say that has not already been said? Bianca is a beautiful little girl, and you, Deb, are the most beautiful person I've ever met ... well, not in person, but you know ...! Thank you for your goodness and your kind and generous heart. You are one in a zillion! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 8 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666884


> I can't get over how happy she looks ! and looks fantastic for 14 years old! Does she have any health issues that you know of?[/B]


When picking her up, I was told she has a heart murmur. That's common in seniors, but will know the 
extent after her vet visit. The Downey Shelter is sooo lame. Along with most LA County Shelters, I can't stand them.
As usual, it was awfull. For the most part, it was "give me Bianca, and get me the he** out of here."
Marti (Tanner's Mom), was the first to notify me. She PM'd me with a plea, on Oct 31st. I was preoccupied, and did not
see it until days later. I know Mary had sent out a plea, but excluded me, as I had told her last month, I had too much 
on my plate. So I do carry, a certain amount, of guilt. Little Bianca was in the shelter, at her age, far too long.
Not adoptable, and scheduled to be euthanized this Monday. They don't keep seniors long. 

At the moment, she is current on vacs, *NOT* spayed, groomed, and lovin' the comforter. She is sooo snugglin'. Bless her heart.

She is definately lovin' life, at the moment. And she gives kissies GALORE. 

Doesn't she look like my Daisy?? I think so. :wub: 



QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Nov 9 2008, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666928


> :wub: what a DOLL she is! she looks JUST like buttercup and i want to keep her! i want my very own geriatric ward here at Playa del Pug!!!
> 
> she doesnt look a DAY over THREE. she looks amazing and i LOVE that bow!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Why, yes, Miss Butterbutt, you can cake yourself in poo. And then MOVE IN arty: 

Joplin, and Frankie, are saying, "YES girlfriend!! PLEEEEASE, we need help, we don't like the boys".

Yep, the girls (not Henry, although he's a girl) are plotting. To be honest, Butterbutt has been calling them,
and helping with the 'take over'. 

Hey, you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:wub2: :wub2: :wub2: you are truly an angel, deb :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW :smheat: you're the best Deb :grouphug: imagine that tomorrow night would have been her last night and she would have had to sleep on a cold concrete her last day :smcry: and look at her now in a comfy bed and with you :hugging: thank you so much for saving her :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Bless you Deb!! I *heart* you. :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Nov 9 2008, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666984


> WOW :smheat: you're the best Deb :grouphug: imagine that tomorrow night would have been her last night and she would have had to sleep on a cold concrete her last day :smcry: and look at her now in a comfy bed and with you :hugging: thank you so much for saving her :grouphug:[/B]



Yep, that's how I look at it. Even if her days are numbered. At least we can give love, comfort, and compasion.

Let me tell ya, this girl is comfy. I made her an omlete. Big mistake, at the time I made it, as the rest of them
wanted thier "Sunday" omlet, too. So it was omletes all around ~ LOL

I'm shocked at her resemblance of Daisy. I love her already.

Miss Lulu is on my lap. She's my baby. And she's doing well. 

Now, little Bianca will be curling up with us, for the night. I pray she's comfy.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

like everyone else, i'm so glad she had you to rescue her from her OWN "casa del caca"... :wub: i'm sure she thinks she is in heaven right now and wondering why she never had any brothers or sisters or beds or lovin' before. bless her little murmuring heart :wub: :wub: 

the buttercup, while not sending buttsniffs, does hope that little bianca gets her very own jar of peanut butter some day, as all puppies so rightfully deserve. preferably, the kind _without _heartworm pills stuff inside....


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Deb, when I grow up, I want to be just like you. I might have to come and stay with you and take lessons 
on how to do seniors and how to handle so many at once. I love Bianca-I hope she has many happy days
with you and the pups.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666820


> OMG!!! What a precious soul she is. So yep, she was groomed, and making herself right at home. :wub:
> 
> As I told Linda, she stunk to high heaven. Holy Cow, it was Baaaaad. Her hair was so matted, with
> sh*t, including her paw pads. They were the worst. Between the pads were packed with poop.
> ...



Deb, it can not be said ENOUGH.....You are one precious and special Angel. You touch hearts worldwide my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: How wonderful and heartwarming :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wonderful. that is so wonderful.
bless you deb!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Deb you are amazing!!! just like you said, even if she only would have a few weeks/months to live, those weeks would "make up" a great deal for all the misery she has been through! Poor thing! :bysmilie: I'm all teared up now.. 

Yay for our very own St. Deb! arty: 

Hugs and kisses from Holland!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU DEB :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, your life could be made into a movie. .....and they wouldn't even have to emblish it to make it more interesting! :rockon: 

Thanks for saving yet another life. :drinkup: Or is it just another day in the life of "SUPER MALT SAVER"

I tell you, the girl looks like the weight of the world has been lifted off her little shoulders. :heart:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

She is beautiful, thank you so much!
Debi


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Deb - what a wonderful story with a wonderful outcome. Thank you so much for your big heart. I always feel for our maltese senior citizens. I am sure Bianca has a lot of love to give back! She looks wonderful and so sweet. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666998


> Let me tell ya, this girl is comfy. I made her an omlete. Big mistake, at the time I made it, as the rest of them
> wanted thier "Sunday" omlet, too. So it was omletes all around ~ LOL[/B]



I'm on the way to your house... hope you have some eggs left...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm late to the party Deb, but none the less thankful and loving you and what you do for these little souls. I'm so happy for Bianca! Bless you and all your little ones, especially the seniors. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! That's awesome you got Bianca Deb :sHa_banana: She sure looks like a sweeheart! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2008, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666853


> Well, check out little Bianca with my friend ~ LOL
> 
> She is definately comfy, cozy, and making herself at home.
> 
> Look at her:[/B]


What a transformation! Licking those chops :biggrin: Good for you Bianca. I love the shots of her on the bed with the comforters. Oh Deb, you are an angel. There is a special place in heaven for you with all the babies you have rescued. God bless you.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Deb, I don't have the words! :heart: You ARE one special angel. I know Bianca could not be in better hands. Give little Lulu kisses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, this old gal wants NOTHING to do with the "geriatric" ward ~ lol

She insists on hangin' with the "younger" crowd. Bianca has been checking EVERYONE out.
She is getting along with Henry, and LBB. This old broad, jumps thru the railing, which the
sectional is against. Yep, she insists on being on the sofa, with the rest of them.

Gosh, she appears to be so healthy. And what a personality she has. WOW, I'm thrilled.

She will be going in for a "senior" panel, along with a spay/dental, if the panel checks out.

It's been a bit chilly today. I'm so glad our Bianca is not sleeping on concrete. 

I just took these pics, of ALL of them crashed, downstairs. Lulu, and I, are pleased, as 
we're going to hang upstairs, in bed, and watch a movie :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=916162584307


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww! Those are so sweet! They all look so content. Those sleepy faces. I'm so thrilled to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667217


> Well, this old gal wants NOTHING to do with the "geriatric" ward ~ lol
> 
> She insists on hangin' with the "younger" crowd. Bianca has been checking EVERYONE out.
> She is getting along with Henry, and LBB. This old broad, jumps thru the railing, which the
> ...


She looks great Deb!! :wub: :wub: 

I see your sofa is experiencing the same "crushed cushion" syndrome that ours is. It is not unusual that we will have 3 dogs all crowded onto the sofa back and the cushion that is closest the patio slider so everyone can see outside...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 9 2008, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667248


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667217





> Well, this old gal wants NOTHING to do with the "geriatric" ward ~ lol
> 
> She insists on hangin' with the "younger" crowd. Bianca has been checking EVERYONE out.
> She is getting along with Henry, and LBB. This old broad, jumps thru the railing, which the
> ...


She looks great Deb!! :wub: :wub: 

I see your sofa is experiencing the same "crushed cushion" syndrome that ours is. It is not unusual that we will have 3 dogs all crowded onto the sofa back and the cushion that is closest the patio slider so everyone can see outside...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO ~ Yep, the back cushions are crushed. Winter likes hangin' by the slider, Jops, Franks, and LBB, all hang on the one
by the stairs. They will smoosh up on one cushion :blink: 

It's hilarious, because Jops can't stand LBB. She'll get after him, if he's within 3-feet of her. So while on the cushion,
Frankie is ALWAYS in the middle ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Big Butt Henry only hangs on the couch, not the cushions. I'm waiting for the couch to collapse ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, thanks for taking the time to share the photos with us! 

I keep thinking what must be going on in this precious little girls head. What a difference of feeling clean and groomed!!! What a feeling of laying on a soft cuddly bed or couch as opposed to outside or on concrete! You can almost hear her saying 'aahhhh" :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 9 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667252


> Deb, thanks for taking the time to share the photos with us!
> 
> I keep thinking what must be going on in this precious little girls head. What a difference of feeling clean and groomed!!! What a feeling of laying on a soft cuddly bed or couch as opposed to outside or on concrete! You can almost hear her saying 'aahhhh" :wub:[/B]



Oh Terry. She was in an outdoor cage, with one other dog (a spitz of sorts). Nothing more than concrete to lay on, and a bowl
of water and food. Bianca was curled up in the corner of the cage. She didn't even look like a dog. She looked like a dirty old rug.

She is sure enjoying being clean, and most definatley enjoying all the pillows and blankets. She's a snuggle bug. 

I cringe at her past. She had been at the shelter for eight days, but her condition had probably gone on for years.

It's not fair. To throw a senior pet in a kill shelter. Makes me sick, Terry.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667258


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 9 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667252





> Deb, thanks for taking the time to share the photos with us!
> 
> I keep thinking what must be going on in this precious little girls head. What a difference of feeling clean and groomed!!! What a feeling of laying on a soft cuddly bed or couch as opposed to outside or on concrete! You can almost hear her saying 'aahhhh" :wub:[/B]



Oh Terry. She was in an outdoor cage, with one other dog (a spitz of sorts). Nothing more than concrete to lay on, and a bowl
of water and food. Bianca was curled up in the corner of the cage. She didn't even look like a dog. She looked like a dirty old rug.

She is sure enjoying being clean, and most definatley enjoying all the pillows and blankets. She's a snuggle bug. 

I cringe at her past. She had been at the shelter for eight days, but her condition had probably gone on for years.

It's not fair. To throw a senior pet in a kill shelter. Makes me sick, Terry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes Deb, .. a pooch doesn't get THAT badly 'embedded' and matted in just over a week! Like with dear little Naddie.. the vets said she had been in that horrific condition for a looooong time! ....poor darlin'! ...the worst they ever saw! Oh how I wished they would have been able to follow thru with prosecution on those @#@$%^&% that surrendered her to the kill shelter! They were 'clever'... they brought her over state lines from NC to SC so it would be out of SC jurisdiction!! SEE??!! They KNEW!!!!!!!!!!! which makes me even more furious! ...not ignorant... they KNEW!!! what they had allowed to happen to her! 

and dear little Bianca!.. how awful it must have been for her! ...then as you say to turn her over to a kill shelter....makes me sick too Deb!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667258


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 9 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667252





> Deb, thanks for taking the time to share the photos with us!
> 
> I keep thinking what must be going on in this precious little girls head. What a difference of feeling clean and groomed!!! What a feeling of laying on a soft cuddly bed or couch as opposed to outside or on concrete! You can almost hear her saying 'aahhhh" :wub:[/B]



Oh Terry. She was in an outdoor cage, with one other dog (a spitz of sorts). Nothing more than concrete to lay on, and a bowl
of water and food. Bianca was curled up in the corner of the cage. She didn't even look like a dog. She looked like a dirty old rug.

She is sure enjoying being clean, and most definatley enjoying all the pillows and blankets. She's a snuggle bug. 

I cringe at her past. She had been at the shelter for eight days, but her condition had probably gone on for years.

It's not fair. To throw a senior pet in a kill shelter. Makes me sick, Terry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I look at my Lady and I cannot imagine a senior being in that situation. It breaks my heart to think about how frightened she must have been. Bless you for rescuing little Bianca. I pray her bloodwork and physical go well!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Deb you are a wonderful person! These pups could not be any luckier! I thank you as not many people are capable of doing what you do.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb,
Bianca looks so content and comfy. I thank you, and, Crisse thanks you. You're true blue, my friend.
xoxoxoxo


Debbie and Bianca sitting in a tree...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks wonderful, Deb! I'm so glad that she's in your loving arms.

PS-Is that BBH without his big boy pants??


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb ... you truly are an Angel. And, a saint, too. 

I looked at your before and after pictures of Bianca. The before picture brings tears to my eyes. And, I can only imagine how Bianca must feel right now. 
She must feel as though your home is Heaven on Earth. 

Although I have never met you ... it is obvious what a wonderful loving and caring human being you are, Deb. 

I was just thinking that I believe Oprah plans to do more shows on puppy mills and shelter dogs. I could see you on her show, Deb. Just think how many more people you would inspire to bring home a rescue or shelter dog. Although the more I read about you ... I wouldn't be surprised if you have already been on Oprah's show. 

You are an awesome woman, Deb. Bianca is so blessed to be there with you. 

Bianca looks so happy and content. Bless your heart ... and, Bianca's, too.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 9 2008, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667258


> She was in an outdoor cage, with one other dog (a spitz of sorts). Nothing more than concrete to lay on, and a bowl
> of water and food. Bianca was curled up in the corner of the cage. She didn't even look like a dog. She looked like a dirty old rug.
> 
> She is sure enjoying being clean, and most definatley enjoying all the pillows and blankets. She's a snuggle bug.
> ...


I WANT HER!! Please send her to WI for fostering. 

::sniff::


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 8 2008, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666629


> As a follow up to this thread - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=39742&hl=
> 
> Deb asked me to post that she has Bianca, she is taking her to be shaved because she was quite matted. But, she said she is a little love bug who is fitting right in. She loves to give kisses!
> 
> ...


Hooray, thank you Deb for rescuing this gorgeous sweet little put.


----------

